# The best piece of music you wrote 2016



## muk

Hi everyone

During the year we talked a lot about samples, possible purchases, effects, and gear. About DAWs and production techniques. We talked a bit about music and composition too, but not enough. Now with 2016 coming to a close, what is the piece of music you wrote this year that you like the most/are the most proud of/think is the best? I'd love to listen to what you all accomplished, so please feel free to post away.


----------



## Christof

Maybe this one, this piece is what I am, my purest non influential piece in the past year:


----------



## muk

Very nice Christof. It works very well to the picture:



Have you done a whole album with piano and solo cello this year as well?


----------



## robharvey

I always felt this was my favourite:


----------



## muk

By the way, everybody is welcome to post, don't be shy. It doesn't have to be a perfectly polished production. We are all at different points on our journey. If you are a beginner and think you have made a step forward this year I would love to hear the piece. Everybody should feel free to share their achievements.


----------



## muk

Very nice Rob! Love the harmonic shifts at 1:15, very unusual for the genre I think. Is there anything particular that you think really upped your game while working on the piece, or is it just a personal favourite?


----------



## tokatila

I couldn't finish a single one. One was pretty close though. 

Well, the year is still young.


----------



## BlackCoyote

For me it'd probably be this one


----------



## robharvey

muk said:


> Very nice Rob! Love the harmonic shifts at 1:15, very unusual for the genre I think. Is there anything particular that you think really upped your game while working on the piece, or is it just a personal favourite?


 
Thanks buddy  

Just a personal favourite. Was fun to write  It might have been the first song that has cinebrass on it...


----------



## IoannisGutevas

Nice compositions! Im always amazed of how talented people are in this forum! Here is mine for what is worth. My latest piece and my best holiday wishes to you all


----------



## Sebastianmu

My favourite was this one here. First time that I don't feel like an imposter!


----------



## Studio E

Great stuff everyone. I didn't write a lot this year, though I did indeed complete a few projects. I liked this one the best probably. It's not a super complex score but it had a few new things in it that I hadn't done before.


----------



## Christof

muk said:


> Have you done a whole album with piano and solo cello this year as well?


No, but I produced others artists albums as well besides TV and film music.


----------



## C.R. Rivera

I am a historian/hobbyist who uses "noise", images and video in class. I have been working on what I call the "Suffering Sarajevo Suite" as part of modern world history This is one smallish bit.


----------



## artmuz

Hi!
In this one I take time to let things evolve...


----------



## Daniel Petras

ji eff said:


> First experiment with Ilya Efimov and Addictive Drums was pretty wild.. probably crap >_<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same goes for you, muk... Fire away! ^_^



Sounds like Marcus Miller on bass.


----------



## muk

Whoa, great contributions everyone!

Sebastian, did you write to picture or did Asics choose your track from a library? Music and picture are such a perfect match that I would think the first. Except at the very end of the spot, where the music fades, when for my taste it could have gone on  Great, great piece.

ji eff: Crap? Not to my ears, not at all. It's wild, and it captures the joy of playing an instrument perfectly. Awesome. I never would have guessed that this is the first time you used these libraries.

Eric: it must have been awesome to work on this short film. The music adds so much to the tension. Do you mind sharing how you produced the piano? I love the atmosphere.

Carlos: thanks for sharing your track. Very different from most things that are posted here, I'm glad I could hear it. Man, so much talent here.

Eric Marquis: oh yes, so great to hear music that evolves at its own pace. It builds so nicely. Very effective keychange at 4:24. Something that has become rare in media music, but it can have such a great effect.




ji eff said:


> Same goes for you, muk... Fire away! ^_^



Thanks, for me it would be this piece:

https://app.box.com/s/1h9wefk0ejazz0w7u07ssbkvc0wwsvbd

My production got a step better with it, and working on it showed me that I can compose faster than I thought and still like the result.


----------



## muk

Tokatila, now is the time to finish the piece  Would love to hear your music.


----------



## Popslaw

Wonderful work, everyone. Thank you all for sharing.

Mine is rubbish, but here goes:


----------



## tokatila

muk said:


> Tokatila, now is the time to finish the piece  Would love to hear your music.



Me too.  I'm just creating a new template for Cubase 9, and then I'm determined to finish a piece. I can still make it for this year.


----------



## Tatu

Great stuff all :D

Here's mine (also rubbish, naturally)


----------



## artmuz

IoannisGutevas said:


> Nice compositions! Im always amazed of how talented people are in this forum! Here is mine for what is worth. My latest piece and my best holiday wishes to you all



the break at 1:44 was fun


----------



## jeremiahpena

I think this is the best one I did this year, that I can post publicly at least.


----------



## Sebastianmu

muk said:


> did you write to picture or did Asics choose your track from a library? Music and picture are such a perfect match that I would think the first. Except at the very end of the spot


Funny you should mention this - I wrote to picture, but they kept changing the cut and length till the very end, also after I delivered my latest version. When I wrote it, I was hitting the 'want it more' with my timpani and there was still a little bit of footage on the last couple of notes, where now it's just noodling on top of the logo. That said, I _did _have difficulties 'calming down' after the climax in the relatively small amount left at the end.. Oh well, there's still more to accomplish and to aspire to in 2017, I guess!


----------



## Baron Greuner

Fluffy Fluffy Fluffy reggae. Probably my favourite.



Or Pixie-scato madness. Dunno


----------



## muk

Sebastianmu said:


> Funny you should mention this - I wrote to picture, but they kept changing the cut and length till the very end, also after I delivered my latest version. When I wrote it, I was hitting the 'want it more' with my timpani and there was still a little bit of footage on the last couple of notes, where now it's just noodling on top of the logo. That said, I _did _have difficulties 'calming down' after the climax in the relatively small amount left at the end.. Oh well, there's still more to accomplish and to aspire to in 2017, I guess!



Not at all, it's great as it is. Umpteen recuts must be horrible, especially if you are very happy with the structure of the piece. But you found a good solution it seems to me.

Love the atmosphere Tatu, very evocative!

That's quite a feat Jeremiah. Stark contrast between the calm and the tutti sections, but it works great here.

Fluffy fluffy, Baron. That's one fun track! Love it. Is the pizz-track Sable entirely? Sounds stunning.



ji eff said:


> Exquisite piece! Is that a live performance? (CSS is really lookin' good if it isn't)



Thank you ji eff! You guessed right, it's CSS


----------



## pavolbrezina

soundtrack for DOTA 2 game


----------



## Christof

Crap?Rubbish?
Come on folks, be proud of your work.What I listened to here is far away from crappy rubbish.
Sometimes we should have the courage to say :"This piece is very good, I am proud of it because I invested my talent, many hours/days, patience and endurance."


----------



## Rick Horrocks

It's got to be 'Breaking Boundaries' for me


----------



## dannymc

mine has to be this track. for two reasons. 1. i wrote it following my own senses, no theory, no rules just following my instincts. and 2. it was my first ever exclusive track signed. hopefully i'll look back in a year or two having improved to a level that this sounds amateur. 

Danny


----------



## BenBotkin

Probably this one. Well, my favorite anyways.
"


----------



## chibear

Interesting stuff folks!

Here's mine, but some explanation required:
I also teach TaiChi at the local Senior center. One of my students came to me and said "You're a composer. Why don't you write a tune that has music so I know where I am in the TaiChi set?" This took me awhile to figure out, actually 3 years. It finally came together as an ambient piece.

There are 109 sections, 108 for the TaiChi set and 1 for the 1 minute of "tree-hugging" qigong at the end. Each movement of the set has a motive, some only being a chord change, but the same relative to the preceding chord wherever they occur. When several of the same movements are strung together, I was able to introduce some primitive phrases. All & all, since the tune was dictated by the TaiChi form, the results are kind of interesting.

While the music is done, the project isn't. The video was just meant as a template for the composition. When everyone gets comfortable with the music we intend to re-shoot the video as we perform the set to the music.


----------



## Lawson.

The first thing that came into my mind was this:



However, I did a demo for the Friedlander violin that I quite like.


Great music by everyone on here!


----------



## zacnelson

Here's mine; I had so much fun writing this!


----------



## zacnelson

Baron Greuner said:


> Fluffy Fluffy Fluffy reggae. Probably my favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> Or Pixie-scato madness. Dunno



I really enjoyed those Baron


----------



## zacnelson

dannymc said:


> hopefully i'll look back in a year or two having improved to a level that this sounds amateur.


Nothing amateur about that track Danny! Very stirring and gave me chills on my forearms


----------



## zacnelson

BenBotkin said:


> Probably this one. Well, my favorite anyways.
> "



Oh wow that is simply brilliant! I adore it. Soaring Strings is a marvellous library, I hope you have continued to use it since doing the demo?


----------



## jonathanprice

So much talent here! For me, I thought it would be a cue for a ballet I composed, but I think it's this simple main title to a low-budget short.


----------



## ryst

As many others have said....EXCELLENT WORK here. 

I guess my favorite track of 2016 would be this one (although that's not saying much). I was influenced by the Fargo tv show, The Shining, and The Book of Eli when writing this.


----------



## David Stiles

Fun thread! And great music from everyone!

I'm not sure I have a personal favourite piece from this year. But a few people I know have said that they think this one was my best in 2016:


----------



## Tatu

BenBotkin said:


> Probably this one. Well, my favorite anyways.
> "


This is absolutely corgeous.
(Shuffles over to http://www.musicalsampling.com)


----------



## Øivind

Insane quality and craftmanship in these posts! Keep up the good work!

Made many strange tracks this year, this one is perhaps the most coherent ^^


----------



## FredrikJonasson

Reminds me that I really have to get better at listening to your work more regularly. So much experience and skill here.

I find myself listening to a track I wrote for a indie game quite regularly, so that has to be my favorite:


----------



## Baron Greuner

zacnelson said:


> I really enjoyed those Baron



Thanks Zac! Light music. Couldn't compete with everyone's serious stuff so went light. 

Fluffy was designed to dominate world cookery programs!!!!

I just remember developing a nervous twitch when doing Busy Busy Busy.


----------



## Daryl

What does "best" mean? In the commercial world, the best is defined by how much profit it makes, and none of us will know that yet, and maybe not for years...!

If the question is favourite, I think that it will be something from my https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xB7Xe6QcI08 (Family Film Scoring) album. Not sure which track though.


----------



## Baron Greuner

Daryl said:


> What does "best" mean? In the commercial world, the best is defined by how much profit it makes, and none of us will know that yet, and maybe not for years...!
> 
> If the question is favourite, I think that it will be something from my https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xB7Xe6QcI08 (Family Film Scoring) album. Not sure which track though.



That's great orchestrating and composing Daryl. Boy, that sound really takes me back. You know you're getting old when the drummer looks like he's about 12. Nice playing from the orchestra too. I see your keyboard playing is coming on too. 

Yes 'best' I think is just a bit of fun. Best to me always means 'how much'.


----------



## Daryl

Baron Greuner said:


> . Boy, that sound really takes me back. You know you're getting old when the drummer looks like he's about 12.


HAHA. That's my Production Manager, and he's 23...!


----------



## Baron Greuner

muk said:


> Fluffy fluffy, Baron. That's one fun track! Love it. Is the pizz-track Sable entirely? Sounds stunning.



Sorry I missed this. Many thanks muk.

The pizza track is entirely Sable (aka Spitfire Chamber Strings) and the other track is a mix of Sable and VSL. I think the VSL Verrophone is in there somewhere too. I will dominate the entire cookery world and then the universe with this track. Mark my words! 
There's about 9 cuts on this track including one without the doleful clarinet.


----------



## ghostnote

Daryl said:


> What does "best" mean? In the commercial world, the best is defined by how much profit it makes, and none of us will know that yet, and maybe not for years...!
> 
> If the question is favourite, I think that it will be something from my https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xB7Xe6QcI08 (Family Film Scoring) album. Not sure which track though.



Nice to finally hear something from you Daryl, very classy writing. Is that a M7 behind you btw? I almost didn't see it because your shirt was stealing all my attention. 

Great works so far guys! I'm really having trouble finding something good. IMO It's hard for me to make something with orchestral samples that I can be satisfied with. I will always know that it's sampled and anorganic, that's why I rather spend time with piano samples. Not perfect either, but I have the feeling I can get something more artistic out of it. So my best one must be this piece here:


----------



## Syneast

Good work everyone. My best work of 2016 has to be this one, mainly because it was my first time composing the whole thing on piano before orchestrating it:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Great idea! First I'll post my contribution, then I will go back up this thread and listen to the best of VI 2016!
My output this year was for a TV series and synth demos, so I've chosen one of each style/approach.
Simple piece, mostly piano and a pad, but I think it pulls on the heart-strings in a good way:

The second is very recent, and it's one of my two demos for the latest synth wonder from U-He:


----------



## BenBotkin

zacnelson said:


> Oh wow that is simply brilliant! I adore it. Soaring Strings is a marvellous library, I hope you have continued to use it since doing the demo?



Thanks! Yes, I use SS whenever I get the chance. It is a tremendously playable and agile library--I have even used it for things well outside of it's intended usage because it's so fun/easy to work with. I suspect that Cinematic Studio Strings (which I do not have) is it's closest competitor for what it does.


----------



## BenBotkin

Tatu said:


> This is absolutely corgeous.
> (Shuffles over to http://www.musicalsampling.com)


Thanks! Yes, shuffle on over there. See if you shuffle back with the same amount of $ in your account.


----------



## Daryl

Michael Chrostek said:


> Is that a M7 behind you btw? I almost didn't see it because your shirt was stealing all my attention. [/MEDIA]


HAHA. Yes, that's an M7. I keep meaning to get another one, but there always seems like there is something better to spend money on.


----------



## dannymc

> Nothing amateur about that track Danny! Very stirring and gave me chills on my forearms



hey thanks for that Zac. i think its always nice as a composer to hear that somebody other than myself gets an emotional response to a piece of music i write. to be honest i still find the level of talent on this forum scary i'd be surprised if there's another out there as high. but the the great thing is that the bar is set so high that there is always lots more to learn and improve. 

Danny


----------



## Peter Cavallo

I'd say this one would be my favorite, mainly because it picked up a nice award this year and was recorded with real strings in Prague.

I had to do the mix myself which I wasn't too happy about but what can you do!?


----------



## Kas

dannymc said:


> ...to be honest i still find the level of talent on this forum scary i'd be surprised if there's another out there as high. but the the great thing is that the bar is set so high that there is always lots more to learn and improve.
> 
> Danny


 Exactly my feelings. And yet not once have I felt that those less skillful like me, are in any away less accepted here, despite the general high level of talent. For what it's worth here is my favourite this year.


It may needs some revisions regarding orchestration and mix but I'm really proud of its melody, harmony and form.


----------



## zacnelson

Michael Chrostek said:


> Nice to finally hear something from you Daryl, very classy writing.


You're in for a treat.... just check out Daryl's stuff here! Amazing music http://www.darylgriffith.com/featured-work


----------



## DervishCapkiner

Now I've been writing for a year with orchestral VST's ( instead of using sibelius or synths, guitars etc) I can hear all the things wrong with this at the beginning especially but I'm still really happy with the melody as it was one of the first one's that came out on the piano from beginning to end in ten minutes...


----------



## dannymc

Peter Cavallo said:


> I'd say this one would be my favorite, mainly because it picked up a nice award this year and was recorded with real strings in Prague.
> 
> I had to do the mix myself which I wasn't too happy about but what can you do!?




wow i love this, amazing. congrats on the award 

Danny


----------



## Peter Cavallo

dannymc said:


> wow i love this, amazing. congrats on the award
> 
> Danny


Thanx Danny.


----------



## FriFlo

Well, I hope I will write my best one tomorrow, but so far it's this one:


----------



## dcoscina

Miniature March for Orchestra


----------



## zacnelson

FriFlo said:


> Well, I hope I will write my best one tomorrow, but so far it's this one:



Lovely work, I truly enjoyed that. I will be listening to this more than once definitely.


----------



## Studio E

muk said:


> Eric: it must have been awesome to work on this short film. The music adds so much to the tension. Do you mind sharing how you produced the piano? I love the atmosphere.



I really don't remember too much. I think the piano was the Play Pianos Gold Bechstein. I do remember that I was trying desperately hard to choose every note correctly when developing the main piano riff in the beginning. I was taking cues from The Sixth Sense as general guide but trying to be me at the same time. I was pretty happy with how the overall feel came out. I also used Albion 4 for most of the scary fx. Hope this helps. Thanks for the kind words


----------



## desert

Glad to say I improved on my midi orchestration since writing this <monkeyemoji>


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

Some great stuff on here! Particularly Ben & Daryl. 'Best' is a tricky one, but I'm quite happy with how the music turned out for a videogame project I had _very _little time to write. Not really any budget for sessions but I managed to squeeze a couple of strings and a trumpet in there.



- Game isn't out yet so I might have to yank this offline at some point


----------



## Jetzer

Fun thread! I Like the variety.


----------



## Patrick

So much good music in this thread, I had a lot of fun listening to everybody's pieces. FriFlo's "Indiana Bones" is remarkable and I spent some time on Daryl's youtube channel. His piano work is very impressive and the production quality on his videos is up there, too.

So this is the first time I am sharing music here on vi-control despite lurcking and posting for some time now as I only started composing and producing with virtual instruments about two years ago and still feel that there is so much to improve on. Anyways, I've been composing music for a strategy game in a medieval/fantasy setting and some of the latest tracks represent a leap forward for me. 
With the first one you can watch a nice timelapse video of one of the illustrations from the game (a special treat if you are into chest-hair^^ )


This one is a bit more laid back and plays while travelling in the game:


----------



## Mike Fox

It's funny how you can be proud of one of your songs, but everybody hates it, and then you hate one of your own songs, and everybody loves it. Anyway, this is a piece I did that I've posted on here before, and It's one I'm proud of. It was inspired by Silvestri's Van Helsing soundtrack. 



Very cool thread, btw! Lots of quality composers on this forum. You guys definitely inspire me to be much better.


----------



## Patrick

I am getting a great room-feeling and stereo image from your track mike and I am digging the use of the aleatoric gestures. The female voice at the end reminds me of the bloodborne soundtrack


----------



## Mike Fox

Patrick said:


> I am getting a great room-feeling and stereo image from your track mike and I am digging the use of the aleatoric gestures. The female voice at the end reminds me of the bloodborne soundtrack


Thanks Patrick!


----------



## Marcin M

Well, I'm beginner so I don't have too much to choose, but I'm very happy with my first fantasy track composition


----------



## DervishCapkiner

FredrikJonasson said:


> Reminds me that I really have to get better at listening to your work more regularly. So much experience and skill here.
> 
> I find myself listening to a track I wrote for a indie game quite regularly, so that has to be my favorite:




I really like this one, it's very sweet sounding and childlike...great work and great orchestrating..


----------



## FredrikJonasson

DervishCapkiner said:


> I really like this one, it's very sweet sounding and childlike...great work and great orchestrating..


It sort of reminds me of the theme from Winnie the Pooh, and what more could I ask for? :D 
Thank you so much for the kind words!


----------



## Pianistikboy

For 2016, here is my track called Mélancolie' :


----------



## mwarsell

Incredible tracks, everyone!

@David Stiles Such cool harmonies in there!
@Tatu Your track is so peaceful! Loved it. 
@oivind_rosvold Carnival Planet! Such a weird yet cool piece. Loved the pounding rhythm!
@Peter Cavallo Superb stuff! Huh!
@Pianistikboy Beautiful!
@FriFlo Gorgeous Indiana Bones!

Here's mine:


For two reasons:
1. Somewhat unusual time sig (7/8)
2. I did my homework with the double stops


----------



## The Darris

I'm incredibly proud of this piece. It was the last piece I wrote during my undergrad as a composer and was recorded during my Senior Recital in May of this year. I'm particularly proud because this piece is very personal to me and my technique of improvising. Enjoy.


----------



## SymphonicSamples

I have nothing to add, my most favorite from this year is sitting in Finale with no mockup yet. There's some truly wonderful pieces through this thread and so diverse. That's the magic isn't it, we all use libraries in common, some different or similar, yet from within that beautiful create process it takes us all in different directions and tonal worlds. I'd been putting off doing some emails and thought there's no better time than to listen to fellow VI'ers pieces within this thread !! Hope to hear more additions from members who always sharing their musical knowledge and wisdom but rarely get to hear their music


----------



## kepler

Man...great stuff here. I did a lot of learning and some writing this year, but my favorite is something I wrote near the beginning of 2016. Was going for that fantasy vibe. Hope everyone here has a great holiday and excited to see what 2017 has in store!


----------



## Jetzer

^ Nice!

For me, I like this one.


----------



## and-

What a great thread!

I believe that my piece of music in 2016 was the one written as a backdrop for my favorite sport: table tennis. 

I was asked to compose something for a relatively large table tennis tournament in China. Here is the music video (the footage is from *another* TT tournament).

I realize that the style is not what is normally posted here. Although, I do use the techniques that I learned in classical composition when composing this kind of music.


----------



## Rodney Money

Here's just a rough sketch of a scene from a future ballet that I have been comissioned to write for a dance company called Seedhouse. Without boring you with details, basically all I will tell you about this scene is that a tree dies, then it comes back to life.


Uncompressed WAV file: https://app.box.com/s/ipvpwjbhdvycgn4cwg1ns2vjbg0egmj6


----------



## trumpoz

This is a fantastic thread - some truely amazing music has been posted. The best piece for me is sitting with Brolga Music Publishing to be released next year - I've got a copy of the live recording and everything. I just can't post anything until it is released early in the year


----------



## Tatu

This is propably the most positive thread of 2016 here at VI-C. Keep it up ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## sherief83

Great work everyone! really love it.

Great thread indeed and I believe I just sucked this year personally but as some of you posted, your favorite is always that piece that you haven't completed yet.


----------



## Tatu

sherief83 said:


> I just sucked this year personally


Well, you seem to do great work constantly, so don't be too modest.


----------



## sherief83

Tatu said:


> Well, you seem to do great work constantly, so don't be too modest.


Haha, thank you very much, I appreciate it! I was only speaking from the point of view that what you are working on is always the best work and you can't wait to share it.

Either way, I'm not sure when I'll get to finish it but I have a new piece with CSS that I'm excited about and can't wait to share it! Anyway back to the subject. sorry!


----------



## Rodney Money

trumpoz said:


> This is a fantastic thread - some truely amazing music has been posted. The best piece for me is sitting with Brolga Music Publishing to be released next year - I've got a copy of the live recording and everything. I just can't post anything until it is released early in the year


Looking forward to hearing it, my friend!


----------



## ghandizilla

I've been working on a Bach-inspired Tea for Two arrangement, but it's not finished yet. There's still lot of room for improvement, but I didn't write cues I'm really satisfied of this year. This piece is all CSS, CSP, Albion Legacy, Spitfire Percussion, & Symphonic Sphere.


----------



## J-M

It's been almost a year since I first stepped into the world of sample libraries and it's been incredibly fun. This is the last song for 2016, and to me, personally, it's my favorite because it's something I haven't done before.  And now, if you will excuse me, I need to start packing my bags for my trip to Lapland! Happy holidays!


----------



## angeruroth

This is the last composition I will make this year, and I always love my most recent creation, even if it is not perfect.
In this one I played a little with the silence, and lately that's what I am, so I think it's a good way to finish this year.


----------



## jacobthestupendous

Awesome stuff everyone!

This is my favorite of the things I've finished this year. It's simple, but good, I think.


----------



## muk

Thanks for all the contributions guys. Incredible how this thread has turned out, I love to hear what you all have achieved this year. Keep it up.


----------



## Arturas Saskinas




----------



## Garlu

This year, apart from being productive in other areas/projects, I had the challenge to do a live arrangement of a Prince Medley. I know, it's not my original composition but I am proud of the result and the energy (with just a few rehearsals, it was quite a ride from day 1 to the performance!). Berklee students shined and the audience in Valencia seemed to like it too. Enjoy!


----------



## Patrick

Wow, that was awesome. You are right, there was a great energy going on there. And I liked the arrangement, too. Thanks for sharing, what a treat! The blonde singer doing the lead vocals on "Kiss" is an absolute natural.


----------



## JeremyWiebe

Not perfect, but this piece was definitely a significant point in the development of my skill. It's now been three years since I started composing and creating orchestral mock-ups.

<iframe width="100%" height="166" scrolling="no" frameborder="no" src=""></iframe>


----------



## Werewoof

2016 was an incredible year for me

I broke new historic ground and completed the world's first "laundroscore"



A very surprising and non-intuitive mix that really just _works_

It's sparse, dynamic, meticarelessly crafted, and remarkably moving 

You will have feelings

My mailman said he loved it before he collapsed on my front porch


----------



## Illico

2016 for me is the year of beginning.
For the past few months, I have bought Cubase8AI and a EastWest Symphonic Orchestra's library. I share here my only realization for 2016 with this new material. Hope you'll like it. Don't forgot to post feedback...


----------



## erikradbo

Wow, such an incredible collection of music. Very inspiring!

I just started out this year, and have done a few quite basic pieces. Will hopefully post something here next year...



Baron Greuner said:


> Or Pixie-scato madness. Dunno




Was really curious to hear this one (really love the sound of SCS), but the soundcloud link seems to be broken?


----------



## Baron Greuner

Sorry can't help you with that.


----------



## LamaRose

Werewoof said:


> 2016 was an incredible year for me
> 
> I broke new historic ground and completed the world's first "laundroscore"



I usually don't offer technical criticisms, but I just can't help myself here. The lead instrument - folding laundry? - is sitting a bit too far in the background... as a listener, I was thinking, "cotton?, polyester?" Maybe pan it to the left just a tad (not to the right, of course, HA! HA!).

Also, I would probably classify this as being closer to a laundronata... but it's obviously debatable.

Other than that, I think you did a helluva job giving a new voice to the oversaturated laundry themes that everyone is pumping out these days! I hear Spitfire is coming out with a close-mic'd, baby dirty-diaper library... could just be a rumor though.


----------



## LamaRose

muk said:


> Love the harmonic shifts at 1:15...



Yeah, that 1:15 mark was really cool.


----------



## LamaRose

Tatu said:


> Great stuff all :D
> 
> Here's mine (_awesome_, naturally)




There... I fixed your quote above.  

I dig it, Tatu. You nailed this piece with a gentle, Arvo-touch. It's easy to create thick, dark moods... ethereal ones with light and hope, not so much. And that distant clap of gentle thunder at the end was unexpected and absolutely perfect!


----------



## Nick Garrett

I loved making this. A backing track for a children's theater show with sampled orchestra and some live drums and guitar. FEEDBACK APPRECIATED.


----------



## Werewoof

LamaRose said:


> I usually don't offer technical criticisms, but I just can't help myself here. The lead instrument - folding laundry? - is sitting a bit too far in the background... as a listener, I was thinking, "cotton?, polyester?" Maybe pan it to the left just a tad (not to the right, of course, HA! HA!).
> 
> Also, I would probably classify this as being closer to a laundronata... but it's obviously debatable.
> 
> Other than that, I think you did a helluva job giving a new voice to the oversaturated laundry themes that everyone is pumping out these days! I hear Spitfire is coming out with a close-mic'd, baby dirty-diaper library... could just be a rumor though.



I had to apply sharp compression throughout this piece to smooth out some of the wrinkles.  And good ear! I mostly scored this with cotton _and _polyester throughout, obviously because they sound great together and really fit within a song's drawers. But I get what you're saying; it's hard to tell what material it is when it's not solo, just whether or not it's itchy. I think I'll have to re-position my basket plugin in the mix and see what that does. 

@Spitfire Team Hey now, I'm gonna be waiting on that diapbrary!  To sweeten the deal, I'll record my cream-colored bath towels, true legato. Sforzando. Martele. Tremelo. Prosciutto. You name it.


----------



## LamaRose

Nick Garrett said:


> I loved making this. A backing track for a children's theater show with sampled orchestra and some live drums and guitar. FEEDBACK APPRECIATED.




Fantastic groove and orchestration... I can hear it on the big screen!


----------



## arta

Probably doesn't compare to anyone else's here, but this year was my first time making soundtrack music and it's given me hope for the future.


----------



## tomasgarciad

This was my first year composing as well as using sample libraries! The rest of the submissions on this thread are sounding great!


----------



## muk

Hey guys, it's great to hear so many new composers efforts. Very impressive what you are able to do these days in the first year of starting out. Keep it up.


----------



## karelpsota

This track was a breakthrough in terms or workflow.

I had a short deadline with a lot of pressure from my client. I was freaking out because nothing sounded good.
I was so stressed out that I dropped everything and ran outside to put oxygen back in my brain.
Running felt "primal". While my body was focused on sprinting, my brain was empty. It felt like I was dumping unused RAM.

When I came back in... everything started flowing. I had fresh ears AND a fresh mind. I attacked the problem calmy and finished the piece in an hour.

Moral of the story: *go outside and reset your brain.*


----------



## Marcin M

karelpsota said:


> This track was a breakthrough in terms or workflow.
> 
> I had a short deadline with a lot of pressure from my client. I was freaking out because nothing sounded good.
> I was so stressed out that I dropped everything and ran outside to put oxygen back in my brain.
> Running felt "primal". While my body was focused on sprinting, my brain was empty. It felt like I was dumping unused RAM.
> 
> When I came back in... everything started flowing. I had fresh ears AND a fresh mind. I attacked the problem calmy and finished the piece in an hour.
> 
> Moral of the story: *go outside and reset your brain.*



It sounds fantastic, it's great to listen track. What libraries did You use?

Also I have a question: Can post my track here in 2017? Because I finished composing and making my track in this year but mixing proccess will take me so long that I will finish it in a week(but I really think this will be a blast, I really went crazy with it)


----------



## muk

Sure you can post it here next year Marcin. Looking forward to hearing it.


----------



## Baron Greuner

erikradbo said:


> Was really curious to hear this one (really love the sound of SCS), but the soundcloud link seems to be broken?



Sable strings on this one from start to finish if that's any help.


----------



## karelpsota

Marcin M said:


> It sounds fantastic, it's great to listen track. What libraries did You use?



Thank you for the kind words.

IIRC I used:

Legato Strings - 8DIO Agitato
Brass - Cinebrass and Spitfire Iceni
Synths - Massive, Spire and Operator (all custom patches).
Piano - NI Gentleman
Perc - Too many things from all over the place. I do remember layering an EDM kick to add punch.


----------



## LamaRose

mwarsell said:


> For two reasons:
> 1. Somewhat unusual time sig (7/8)
> 2. I did my homework with the double stops



You're setting the bar very high... really amazing. I smiled when I read your comment about the double stops!


----------



## Rodney Money

I debated on sharing this or not. Audio wise, it is absolutely nothing special, I just hit play and recorded it in one take so the choral director could rehearse her choir, but pressure wise this piece could had taken its toll on me if I thought about the "importance" of the work too much. It's a brand new school's Alma Mater. I've written one before, so I totally understood the weight of the piece. It will be played for school activities and graduations throughout the years, and I know for my own experiences coming back to my home school it has the potential to have a significant impact on future alumni. (I was almost in tears as I performed my old high school's Alma Mater at a recent band reunion during a football game, and the funny thing was that back in the day that I was in high school the song barely had an impact on me whatsoever.) I knew the song had to be playable, fit the words, and extremely melodic, and my fellow composers can back me up with saying that sometimes writing a strong melody is the most difficult of all concerning composition. I've attached the score so you can follow along. https://app.box.com/s/hukt14n6lnm5ti8jytssf4n8g82boer9


----------



## Kony

Hi Rodney, lovely piece and thanks for sharing! I can totally see this as a school's Alma Mater 
I can also see this bringing tears in years to come for future alumni


----------



## shnootre

Here is a scene from my just-completed opera. Not sure if this is necessarily the "best" for me, but I did write it and orchestrate it in 2016, and this really constitutes my first fully-fleshed out midi mockup. It begins w/ a kind of jagged, quasi-atonal section w a solo baritone singing in frustration, before giving way to an ensemble scene with mariachi overtones (big stylistic range in these 8 min.) The opera will get a live premiere in April - would love feedback on the midi-ing though! (posted as a stand-alone post, but didn't meet w/ much interest. This is an updated and improved mix).


----------



## catibi79

For me probably be this one


----------



## ctsai89

might want to turn the volume up a little though.


----------



## Andrew_m

This was one of the pieces I made when I got my first orchestral library in september - since then I've learned a LOT - but have been too busy to finish anything too large.


----------



## Rodney Money

Kony said:


> Hi Rodney, lovely piece and thanks for sharing! I can totally see this as a school's Alma Mater
> I can also see this bringing tears in years to come for future alumni


Thank you so much, my friend.


----------



## bydavidrosen

For me I think it would be this one (which also happens to be my new music video)


----------

